# Where do I find information on my new jlrgear digital BBQ Temp Fork?



## kermitp (Jun 21, 2009)

I received today for father's day a Digital BBQ Temp Fork but there is little to none in the way of information. 
when I went to www.jlrgear.com to find additional information I found their product page to be password protected. Becuase if this I'm thinking of returning the item. 

Maybe I am expecting to much but being new to digital thermometers I would like more information on the proper way to use them. 

Can someone point me to a good source on digital thermometers or recommend a good one. I am a novice when it comes to smoking and grilling so any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Kermitp


----------



## rickw (Jun 21, 2009)

I too find it odd that their product page is not accessible without a password. The favorite around these parts is the  Thermapen blue


----------



## kermitp (Jun 21, 2009)

I am okay with dealers and internal use only but I'm not okay with the total lack of customer available information. 

There is limited information on the back of the package. But being a novice I want more than 9 bullt items on the back of a package. Do they not care about thier customers. Never have I ever run across a company that provides no information about any of their products. I find that totally unacceptable and will be returning the product and will not ever buy another jlrgear product. 

But I am still looking for someone to point me to information on the proper way to grill and use the digital thermometer.


----------



## kermitp (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you, i'll check it out


----------



## rickw (Jun 21, 2009)

If your looking for an instant read the one I linked to is the best. There's really not much to know other than what temps the meat should be at. Now if you want one that you probe at the beginning of the cook I like the  Maverick ET 73 . It has a chamber probe and a meat probe and being a remote unit is sweet too.


----------



## ericjeeper (Jun 21, 2009)

I bought their remote temp probe a couple of weeks ago.. It was a pure chinese piece of crapola.. It would not work.. I sent the company an email.. And they have YET to email me back.. That is ok I took it back to walmart anyhow..
  People import this crap, put their name on it.. Then fail to stand behind it.. Ole Sam has to be  rolling in his grave at what the next generation Of Walmarts has turned into..
  I think they should have a Made in America section.. Just to show the consumers exactly "how much they care"


----------



## kookie (Jun 21, 2009)

Did you try sending the company an e-mail? I seen on their contact page there was an email address for their customer service.


----------

